# Strap advice for fixed lugs



## kanab22

I am about to bid on a watch that has fixed bar lugs. Unfortunately, I don't like Nato straps or indeed any straps that wrap around and go underneath the watch. There seem to be two alternatives.

1. A strap that folds over the bars and is secured by a couple of studs

2. A strap that folds over the bars and is secured by an adhesive strip of some sort.

Type 2 seem to be much more common and there is a much larger variety available. However, I'm concerned that they may be prone to coming unstuck at some point. What happens when they get wet? They may also be tricky to install as the edges would have to be lined up exactly before applying any pressure otherwise my OCD would kick in.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these types of strap? Any tips or recommendations?


----------



## WRENCH

kanab22 said:


> Does﻿ an﻿yone have any experience with either of these types of strap? Any tips or recommendation﻿s?﻿


 A lot depends on the style of the watch/your taste. Personally I have chosen "Type 2" and had an obliging friend stitch it together.


----------



## it'salivejim

Lots of clip on straps available here:

https://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/


----------



## kanab22

it'salivejim said:


> Lots of clip on straps available here:
> 
> https://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/


 What are you searching on in order to find them?


----------



## futuristfan

A bund style would be ideal if it's a small watch and you are looking to add some substance.


----------



## it'salivejim

kanab22 said:


> What are you searching on in order to find them?


 "clip on strap XXmm"


----------



## gimli

You're going to tell us what watch it is so that we can math the style to a strap.

I would say both of the 2 straps that you presented are fine and, indeed, they seem to be the only types of straps for fixed lugs out there (with the exception of NATO of course).

If you're planning on diving or anything like that then the strap that sits in place with metallic studs/pins is the better option.


----------



## kanab22

it'salivejim said:


> "clip on strap XXmm"


 Now he sees them!!! :blind: There's only 357 to choose from. Thanks - I've added that to my favourites.



gimli said:


> You're going to tell us what watch it is so that we can math the style to a strap.
> 
> I would say both of the 2 straps that you presented are fine and, indeed, they seem to be the only types of straps for fixed lugs out there (with the exception of NATO of course).
> 
> If you're planning on diving or anything like that then the strap that sits in place with metallic studs/pins is the better option.


 Yeah, but should I reveal it before the auction ends? It's of a generally silver nature, modern, sans bezel, around 40mm, so I'm thinking black leather will be fine for it.


----------



## it'salivejim

kanab22 said:


> Now he sees them!!! :blind: There's only 357 to choose from. Thanks - I've added that to my favourites.
> 
> Yeah, but should I reveal it before the auction ends? It's of a generally silver nature, modern, sans bezel, around 40mm, so I'm thinking black leather will be fine for it.


 The only watches with fixed lugs tend to be military, but the only one without a bezel I can think of is a G10, which is 36mm??? Intriguing :laugh:


----------



## rubbatiti

This is a Hirsch open ended strap that I have on a 1931 Longines. On this type the adhesive is activated by applying acetone (nail varnish remover!) to those parts of the strap to be bonded together. This strap has been on the watch for many years and shows no signs of the adhesive failing, although admittedly it rarely gets worn. The strap is marked as water resistant too.


----------



## kanab22

This is the watch in question. Managed to get one from the bay quite cheaply.

https://www.camdenwatchcompany.com/collections/no-88/products/no-88-steel-and-black-nato


----------

